# حصريا برنامج Eagle لرسم الدوائر الكهرئية



## prezbo (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 

السلام عليكم رحمه الله وبركاته ​ 

*حبيت اضيف علي البستان الجميل اللي حضراتكوا عاملية وردة صغيرة Eng2all واتمني من الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا *

*فأقدم لكم *
*موسوعة شاملة *
_*لبرنامج رسم الدوائر المطبوعة (PCB )*_
_*EAGLE*_​ 
وسوف اقوم بوضع اي كتب واي شرح للبرنامج في هذا الموضوع 
لاهميته الكبيرة للمهندسين قسم الكترونيات بصفة عامة






​ 





​ 



مــوسوعة eagle 
*تحوي هذه الموسوعة علي :* 
*برنامج eagle *
*شرح فيديو للبرنامج باللغة العربية *
*كتب شرح باللغة العربية *
*كتب شرح باللغة الانجليزية *​ 


*تحميل البرنامج *​ 

Download File​


----------



## emadeddin6969 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور ياغالي*

الله يطيك العافية فعلا موضوع مهم بالنسبة للمهندس الممارس في الحياة العملية 

وهذا البرنامج من اقوى برامج رسم الدارات المطبوعة


----------



## emadeddin6969 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك ولكن كما تعلم لاقيمة للبرنامج دون Pass word حيث لايمكن تفعيله ...
فليتك تكمل مابدأت وشكرا .........


----------



## ادور (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## prezbo (26 أكتوبر 2011)

weclome


----------



## prezbo (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## doudi electro (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## aggab192004 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على ها المجهود


----------



## medsalm (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## medsalm (2 نوفمبر 2011)

فين الباص ووورد ارجو الرد لوسمحت جزاك الله خير


----------



## m_n_pal (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك
أكثر من رائع... زاد الله من حسناتك


----------



## prezbo (3 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## getallways` (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## prezbo (21 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (29 نوفمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (30 نوفمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (1 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (12 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## ahmed19851988 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك البرنامج ده مفيد جدا فعلا


----------



## ahmed19851988 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*فين الباسورد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## prezbo (16 ديسمبر 2011)

in the pack


----------



## prezbo (17 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (18 ديسمبر 2011)

answers pleeez


----------



## prezbo (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (21 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## ahmedioca (23 ديسمبر 2011)

خالص تقديري للمجهود الرائع​


----------



## ادور (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## ابراهيم باهي (26 ديسمبر 2011)

راه يلزمه الباسورد


----------



## سمو العهد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور يا غالي علي البرنامج​*


----------



## prezbo (27 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## alsaidiala (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اذا امكن الباسورد


----------



## prezbo (29 ديسمبر 2011)

its in the pack


----------



## young_eng2000 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## prezbo (30 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (1 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (1 يناير 2012)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (2 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (3 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (4 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (5 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (6 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (8 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## eng.mohamedsamy (8 يناير 2012)

الباسورد فين يا هندسة ؟


----------



## prezbo (9 يناير 2012)

no password


----------



## prezbo (10 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (11 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (12 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*​


----------



## prezbo (13 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## العيون الدامعة (13 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## prezbo (15 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## نشات محمد (15 يناير 2012)

العلم نور لكل من تعلمة وعلمة


----------



## prezbo (16 يناير 2012)

tnx


----------



## eng_mohamed_smart (16 يناير 2012)

You asshole


----------



## prezbo (17 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## prezbo (19 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## خبير جلفنة (19 يناير 2012)

الله ينور عليك يامان الملف مفيرس


----------



## prezbo (21 يناير 2012)

its not


----------



## prezbo (22 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (22 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
علي الرغم انه عندي
بس لن انساك من الرد​*


----------



## prezbo (23 يناير 2012)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (24 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## prezbo (25 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (26 يناير 2012)

*your answers please*


----------



## prezbo (27 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم 
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل 
يرجى تصحيح الروابط


----------



## prezbo (28 يناير 2012)

did you click in here


----------



## prezbo (29 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## prezbo (30 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (31 يناير 2012)

*please, your comments*


----------



## prezbo (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (2 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (3 فبراير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## prezbo (4 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## prezbo (6 فبراير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## mhmd fysl (6 فبراير 2012)

وريتنا والله


----------



## prezbo (7 فبراير 2012)

ur welcome bro


----------



## myfox (9 فبراير 2012)

ارجوا رفع المجموعة من جديد لاني محتاج البرنامج والشرح ........وللك الشكر علي المجهود


----------

